# To buy the Aquis cal. 400 or not? Is there a hand setting issue?



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

I have an oppotunity to buy the new Aquis calibre 400 at a decent discount. However after reading just below in this forum about there being a potential issue with the hands moving when pushing the crown in after setting the time, should I be concerned? The AD I'm talking to said he is unaware of the issue and he has sold 4 of these already.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Seems like a simple test, try it out in the store and see how the watch reacts to setting the time.


----------



## C_Leon (Oct 7, 2016)

It's a brand new movement...why dont you give it some time so they can work out the kinks? As always the early adopters face these problems. Depends on what kind of person you are, I suppose!


----------



## Ced Craig (Mar 31, 2020)

Another vote to try it out in the store. If it’s fine, go for it. A ten year warranty is pretty hard to beat, along with a decent discount on a watch you like.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I have to agree with @C_Leon. Early adopters often take it on the chin. Why not wait a year, read forum posts by those who have experienced the movement and then decide? That's what I plan to do.

I'm hoping any kinks will be worked out by the time the cal. 400 trickles down to the D65.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Those who take up a new release of anything usually cop for any teething problems so I’d be inclined to wait until any bugs have been ironed out or just go for the SW200 version.


----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

Sorry but I don't understand what the problem is - can you not return the watch if it is faulty? Either exchange or return altogether? We know that this watch - one or two so far - may have a problem with the minutes hand, even though most have not had any problems. If this is the case you either return it, exchange it or get it repaired under the warranty. And if it is working ok then you have a nice new watch.

The only benefit from waiting a year or so (as already mentioned) is the *possible* lack of hassle going through return/exchange/warranty. I'd say if you can check it in store then there is no problem. And if you get it online, if there is a problem, you ship it back. Or am I missing something? I know Oris didn't respond the best to this problem but, as a customer, you have some rights and thanks to these right I would not worry about anything. And just to double the layer of protection, pay with credit card and these guys will get you your money back if all fails.


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Ced Craig said:


> Another vote to try it out in the store. If it's fine, go for it. A ten year warranty is pretty hard to beat, along with a decent discount on a watch you like.


Good idea but the AD I may buy it from is not local, so that isn't a possibility.


----------



## RonKC (May 2, 2020)

The jumping minutes hand in the 400 led me to my latest purchase...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

It depends on the deal and how much you really want it now, but unless both are outrageous I'd personally wait.


----------



## Tronner (Feb 14, 2012)

A guy on my local Facebook watch group in AZ has the new 400, and he said that he had not experienced the jumping hands issue, BUT just yesterday he noticed that the rotor was stuck! I love the idea of the 10 year service, 5 day reserve, quick release strap / bracelet, and love the look of the dial, but I still think I will hold off until at least a first revision to see if a few "kinks" get worked out.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

There are a few reports of the hands jumping issue. I wasn't able to reproduce it at my AD when I saw the watch in person, and many here and on other social mediums who own the reference have said they have not had an issue either. So it's kind of a: 🤷‍♀️ situation.

Personally, I won't buy this particular reference because, IMO, the colour combination isn't different enough from my GBRIII and Carysfort. When a release comes out that jumps out at me aesthetically, then I'll be buying it, for sure.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

I just realized how many turns of the crown it takes to fully power this beast: 210. I'm not a sedentary person, but if you don't manually wind this movement, enough, it will really die on you. The end of the power reserve in this movement is also widely inaccurate and slow, loosing many seconds, compared to my other Swiss movement watches with long power reserves, whether it's be my 8-day PAM, or my Blancpain, the accuracy throughout the power reserve in these movements is quite accurate, not this movement, though.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

BW just made a video on that


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Interesting video. I am planning to drive to an Oris AD tomorrow to see the cal.400 Aquis. I have an offer to buy one as part of a trade for my watch. The whole hand moving when hacking the watch bothers me, but enough to pass on what I feel is a good deal on a new one, not sure??


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

jerseywatchman said:


> Interesting video. I am planning to drive to an Oris AD tomorrow to see the cal.400 Aquis. I have an offer to buy one as part of a trade for my watch. The whole hand moving when hacking the watch bothers me, but enough to pass on what I feel is a good deal on a new one, not sure??


If you can get a good price on it, and the ADs do discount, I don't think it's a bad watch at all, all "issues" considered. This was my first Oris, and I'm always an early adopter, whether it be tech stuff, or watches, so if you are, you have to be comfortable with it, and if not, you return it. At sub 3K on bracelet, with discounts, I don't think it's bad for tht price.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

jerseywatchman said:


> Good idea but the AD I may buy it from is not local, so that isn't a possibility.


I recently bought a watch from an out of state AD. You can have them send you pictures/video of hand alignment, time grapher and jumping hand.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

So the "fix" appears to be to overshoot by 5 seconds and then turn it counterclockwise to fix it...which is how I've always set my watches.


----------



## Rollo1976 (Dec 6, 2021)

Bought a Oris 400 Aquis 5 day power reserve. After 1 week, the steel its poor. The stainless steel of the timepiece picked up scratches on its body and strap way too easily. Returned to Oris


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Rollo1976 said:


> Bought a Oris 400 Aquis 5 day power reserve. After 1 week, the steel its poor. The stainless steel of the timepiece picked up scratches on its body and strap way too easily. Returned to Oris


No one told you steel scratches, huh?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Rollo1976 said:


> Bought a Oris 400 Aquis 5 day power reserve. After 1 week, the steel its poor. The stainless steel of the timepiece picked up scratches on its body and strap way too easily. Returned to Oris


Yes, they use a different steel on that model in particular, to save money. It's called 158L. Literally half the strength of 316!


----------

